# UserCP Misreporting Unread Posts



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

In certain threads, UserCP is not remembering the last time I read a particular thread to which I am subscribed. Thus, it's telling me there are unread posts in the thread when there are not.

I just noticed this today. I thought it might be a cookie problem so I restarted the browser. No dice.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It is all based on last visit time to the site and how long you are on this site. This is nothing new and really am amazed you have not seen this talked about before seeing you have been here from 2002.  It has nothing to do with each thread, and everything to do with being on the site and the cookie time stamp.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Kind of the same issue as this for it uses the same timer...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=337139


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Before today, UserCP would accurately tell me which threads had new posts since my last visit. Today, that stopped, as I would enter a thread and read posts, and then UserCP would still tell me that the thread had unread posts (i.e. it would be in bold when it shouldn't).

I deleted the cookie suggested in dswallow's post in the linked thread, and now it appears to work. But I'm still seeing zero views for the threads in UserCP.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Not sure what to tell you guy other than no changes have been made, or will be made, to the site for we are looking to change versions. Nothing has changed on this end and I had not been to this site all day until I had come in and seen your post. (Thus even if we made a change, it would not have been done today as you mention.) 

What have you installed lately usually is the next question?


----------

